# What do you think of when you're pushing hard?



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

What do you think of when you're trying to push hard on the bike?

I know road riding is more of a 'put your head down and pedal' type of activity but even with mountain biking there are always sections of trails and roads that are boring and you are just grinding out miles with no adrenaline.

I'm not sure if I think of anything, maybe the scenery briefly...then my pedal stroke...I usually try to actually think about how my legs feel, i.e. do they really hurt or am I thinking they hurt just cause I know I'm going hard and in theory they should hurt. I often times will fiddle around with trying different muscles, point toes, then drop heels, then focus on upstroke, then focus on quads, etc...trying to keep muscles fresh and giving my brain something to think about.

I have non-riding friends that will ask what I thought about during some 7+ hour event and I think back and honestly can't think of much. I guess I go braindead a bit with focus on the immediate task...


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

boobs


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

dietz31684 said:


> boobs


Winner!


----------



## Ronnieron12 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im usually mentally singing some song thats stuck in my head.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

dietz31684 said:


> boobs


+1

8)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

bad andy said:


> +1
> 
> (.Y.)


FIFY

I think of anything and everything when Im riding ... when Im doing a difficult technical section, the Im hyperfocused (and kind of encouraging myself and cheering myself on )


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

dietz31684 said:


> boobs


The great motivator


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

I am concentrating to minimize splash back.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hurting people who have pissed me off, techno music, catching the next person on the trail, catching air, "Oo look, DEER." Should I hit the two-track, the new Dodge Hellcat Challenger, where I want to fish next, buying property in the mountains, "Was that a chick squating behind that tree?" Football training camp starting, hockey training camp starting, my wifes cootch, cutting the grass, getting a new computer, "Damn, I'm glad I finally bought this suspension bike." What time it is, Redeemer of Souls, Landscaping the yard, next years strawberry garden, printer paper, Tenneesee whiskey, model rocketry, work, "Was that a raindrop I just felt?" Dragracing, (pause)..........................................Hitting the ATM, wife's cootch, "$HIT, I think my Camelback is leaking! No it's cool." Nice carve, nice logover, nice air....YeeHah! "Damn equestrians." cleaning my bike  taking a shower, riding again.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I sing along with the McKenzies...


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

dietz31684 said:


> boobs





Ronnieron12 said:


> Im usually mentally singing some song thats stuck in my head.





cyclelicious said:


> FIFY
> 
> I think of anything and everything when Im riding ... when Im doing a difficult technical section, the Im hyperfocused (and kind of encouraging myself and cheering myself on )


This is me. All kinds of things run through my head when I'm grinding away, especially when ascending.


----------



## tonyvt (Mar 26, 2010)

How good that growler of DIPA is going to taste when I get out of the woods.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

boobs works for me. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

The only thing I think when going hard on the bike:

"Faster, faster, faster, faaster...you're not going fast enough, faster!"


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Had to check this thread just to see if Boobs made the list. Not disappointed :thumbsup:


----------



## Jkj (Jan 8, 2012)

quite random things run through my mind, but the loudest always is "push harder, if I don't die this time, I will be a better MTBer next time  "


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

mopartodd said:


> Hurting people who have pissed me off, techno music, catching the next person on the trail, catching air, "Oo look, DEER." Should I hit the two-track, the new Dodge Hellcat Challenger, where I want to fish next, buying property in the mountains, "Was that a chick squating behind that tree?" Football training camp starting, hockey training camp starting, my wifes cootch, cutting the grass, getting a new computer, "Damn, I'm glad I finally bought this suspension bike." What time it is, Redeemer of Souls, Landscaping the yard, next years strawberry garden, printer paper, Tenneesee whiskey, model rocketry, work, "Was that a raindrop I just felt?" Dragracing, (pause)..........................................Hitting the ATM, wife's cootch, "$HIT, I think my Camelback is leaking! No it's cool." Nice carve, nice logover, nice air....YeeHah! "Damn equestrians." cleaning my bike  taking a shower, riding again.


That's pretty much where my brain is riding...although I'm not typically thinking about YOUR wife's cootch (but I'm sure it's lovely) :-D


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

My college roommate was my "cycling coach". He was wayyyyy faster than me, but he taught me how to spin, climb, sprint, etc. I taught him how to ride over a log, jump, and ride in sand.
If I'm really hammering, all I can still hear is "C'MON YOU P***Y!!"
THAT's motivation!

-F


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

dietz31684 said:


> boobs


and how is thes any different than when you are eating, at work, waiting for mass transit, shopping for groceries, filing your income taxes, cutting your grass, repairing stuff, getting a hair cut etc......


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

If I am grinding it out and Im tired I think about hammering the 6 feet of trail in front of me, and then the next 6, and then the next 6.....`


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

how great it is to be alive and of course (.Y.)


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

The 4 B's; Boobs, (not to steel your thunder) butts, bacon, and beer!!!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

...


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I think of all the extra food I get to eat that day. I also look forward to landmarks I know in the climb as a motivator, and stopping for a snack after I reach my next goal. And I think of Boobs.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nothing except that I feel like I'm about to explode and way above my ability to make sound decisions or recover to a reasonable HR. 

However, if I'm bonked, I usually get some stupid song in my head, that's a different situation, usually from pushing too hard earlier, but I'll start singing "aint nothing going to break my stride, ain't nobody going to slow me down, I've got to keep on movin"


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

When I have a tough section coming up I try to think of a topic that takes at least that long to think through. The less I think about riding, the better. 

As others have said, descending is a completely different story.

Also, bewbs.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

mopartodd said:


> Hurting people who have pissed me off, techno music, catching the next person on the trail, catching air, "Oo look, DEER." "Was that a raindrop I just felt?" Dragracing, (pause)..........................................Hitting the ATM, wife's cootch,


If you are hitting the ATM before the wife's 'zone', she's got you trained pretty well ! 

For me, pushing the alloy gizmo up a hill is all about;_ "making it to that next boulder" ....._
_"make it to the big tree up there "_ etc.. .. 
I just keep my head down and try not to take in the idea of the entire route. Bite size chunks of it works better for me.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

How close is the person behind me? Did I drop them or are they still on my ass?


----------



## sperho (Sep 1, 2013)

In technical/fast sections, I'm usually just visualizing the next several seconds. On hard ascents, I think the words "pedal in circles, pedal in circles, pedal in circles" over and over and then I realize that I'm taking shallow breaths, then it's "brreeeeeeeaaaatthhhhe, you idiot, breeaaatthe", then it's back to "pedal in circles, pedal in circles, pedal in circles", then it's "pain is a figment of my imagination, just keep doing this and it will all be over soon".


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Focus on my tunes ^^ (riding solo)...

Keeping up  (riding with others)...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

How glad I am to live in the mountains.


----------



## elborikua (Mar 14, 2014)

I think of how much of a b itch I am being and push on.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

How cool would this look on a GoPro?


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

When I'm really cranking I've gotten into the habit to just repeat 'legs' over and over in my head or under my breath. For some reason it helps me concentrate and get through the push.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

Pushing hardER.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i think about how rewarding that beer and jib at the truck is gunna be and then the lil lady at home. most of the time the 2nd part is merely a dream, but dreams do c*m true sometimes :thumbsup:

just yesterday i was racing a relay and at the last major climb towards the end someone hung a sign saying, "drumsticks burning?" that really played a number on the 2nd lap. then someone threw a jager bomb shot in my mouth and i forgot about it


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

When I'm riding on the road I'll think of many things, as I'm not having to be that focused. That could be family, work, bike related stuff, schedules...plus the area I'm riding in with an interest in the forests and lands. When I'm mountain biking I find I'm focusing more on the trail, the upcoming section, how I'm feeling (legs and abilities).


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Keepgoingkeepgoingkeepgoingyoucandothiskeepgoing.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Redmon said:


> If I am grinding it out and Im tired I think about hammering the 6 feet of trail in front of me, and then the next 6, and then the next 6.....`





bachman1961 said:


> ..._ "making it to that next boulder" ....._
> _"make it to the big tree up there "_ etc.. ..
> I just keep my head down and try not to take in the idea of the entire route. Bite size chunks of it works better for me.





sperho said:


> ...then it's "brreeeeeeeaaaatthhhhe, you idiot, breeaaatthe", ....


:thumbsup:

-F


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Why?


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Feet heavy , hands light .... Feet heavy, hands light


And boobs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

rossluzz said:


> View attachment 911499


x Infinity!!! Love me some Double Doubles Animal Style!!!!

The person who said boobs has a point too LOL 😉


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Strava times


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Beating my Strava personal best record. When that fails, that's where boobs comes into play!


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Old what's-her-name


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

I have no idea how you guys manage to think and ride at the same time. 
Pick one and focus!


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

When I'm getting into that section of the trail that has a tough climb, I tend to just replay my favorite movies in my head. Sometimes, to the point where I'm reciting lines. I've been playing Top Gun in my head for the last few rides. Next one, it might have to be Big Trouble in Little China. These guys are animals, Jack!


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Shakester said:


> When I'm getting into that section of the trail that has a tough climb, I tend to just replay my favorite movies in my head. Sometimes, to the point where I'm reciting lines. I've been playing Top Gun in my head for the last few rides. Next one, it might have to be Big Trouble in Little China. These guys are animals, Jack!


That's impressive...I don't know if I can combine enough lucid thoughts to try a movie snippet. Last ride I think I kept repeating "Sit'n on the dock of the bay" in my head, which is funny cause I like that song but it's way before my time.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

mopartodd said:


> Hurting people who have pissed me off, techno music, catching the next person on the trail, catching air, "Oo look, DEER." Should I hit the two-track, the new Dodge Hellcat Challenger, where I want to fish next, buying property in the mountains, "Was that a chick squating behind that tree?" Football training camp starting, hockey training camp starting, my wifes cootch, cutting the grass, getting a new computer, "Damn, I'm glad I finally bought this suspension bike." What time it is, Redeemer of Souls, Landscaping the yard, next years strawberry garden, printer paper, Tenneesee whiskey, model rocketry, work, "Was that a raindrop I just felt?" Dragracing, (pause)..........................................Hitting the ATM, wife's cootch, "$HIT, I think my Camelback is leaking! No it's cool." Nice carve, nice logover, nice air....YeeHah! "Damn equestrians." cleaning my bike  taking a shower, riding again.


Nearly perfect. Post could only be better if it were supplemented with pictures!!


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

If it is a grind I will think as others do, in little sections: make it to the next rock, turn, etc. And try to convince myself that I am fine and the pounding in my chest is Kieth Moon on drums. I am still new enough at this that if it is a technical section I still have to think about riding. It will be nice when I don't have to think about anything just feel the ride. Slim


----------



## BlueWhyte (Aug 2, 2010)

Ronnieron12 said:


> Im usually mentally singing some song thats stuck in my head.


Ditto. I actually breath to the tune. I think it makes the other guys think I'm going to collapse because I'm breathing so hard and irregularly. But it works for me.


----------



## mitchellp93 (Jul 31, 2014)

I think about what a good workout I'm getting. When I feel a good pain in my legs I like to thing my legs are getting stronger so I keep going, and when i feel a bad pain I just stop for a little.


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

When I'm riding a grind hard I think "This seemed like such a good idea at the time."


----------



## D Boogie C (Aug 9, 2013)

the beer siting in the cooler.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Boats and Hoes


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Usually I sing or hum whatever songs I've been listening to lately.


----------



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

"Just keep spinning, just keep spinning, just keep spinning spinning spinning…"

Oh and penises. Lots and lots of penises.


----------



## Jorre (Apr 29, 2014)

Things I think about... 

1. Getting feet the right way around... For cornering
2. Corner... To fast... BREAK!!! 
3. Can I get over that rock. Yup oh **** another!! 
4. Hmm mates pulling away. Pedal harder
5. Sheezz I'm tired, shift down. 
6. Damn can't shake my mate. Pedal harder!!! 


Generally I'm pretty focused when riding, saying that I've had some pretty silly crashes when my mind is wandering and not on the task at hand.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

My only thought is 'pain is temporary'... 

I always push myself because I know after sitting at home a hour after a ride I'd be pissed if I didn't push myself.


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

On a long climb I'm usually thinking, "Why the $^$%# am I doing this?"


----------



## gsmith11 (Jun 15, 2014)

Downhill:
Which rocks do I avoid? How much grip do I have? Go faster? Slow down?

Uphill:
Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. Keep pushing.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope I don't hurt her.

edit: oops wrong thread


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

gravitylover said:


> I hope I don't hurt her.
> 
> edit: oops wrong thread


Not sure that would hurt her ^^

Might pop her if she's inflatable! 

On topic: '1 & 1'... up the hill to my home... 1 foot in front of the other, so to speak...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

BumpityBump said:


> How glad I am to live in the mountains.


➹➹ This ➹➹


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

What's my heart monitor showing!?


----------



## hags707 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh Shlt was there a spider on that web? how big is he and where is he? I think I can feel something on my neck no its my ear oh wait its my cheek. Wait I was going to fast if a spider was on the web it would be dead, shlt who am I kidding I feel something in my helmet.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, since I got back into riding the trails sometimes I think "I must be crazy for doing this" as I ride over the rocky stuff with switchbacks and climbs. But I also think about when I go through sections that used to give me trouble that I now know how to go through them without out getting stuck and falling over. Now I know where I have to put my front wheel. And when I get a little squirrely because I'm tired I can unclip on time instead of falling over. I think about how I'm getting better and increasing my endurance (just a little bit). But last weekend when I ride fresh on the trail I have my spot where I take my first rest along the trail. Well I managed to ride past that point before needing to take my first rest. I think about all those things.


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

"quit being a b*tch" That's uphill and down


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Samuryan said:


> "quit being a b*tch" That's uphill and down


Was telling myself this exact sentiment on Friday during my 2hr ride when I tackled a lot of climbs... Seemed to help 

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Shinc (Oct 27, 2014)

Just as I checked my gps tracking on trail I frequent was thinking, S##t Yer, smashing yesterday's time. Was roughly 30 seconds later I went flying over the handlebars... 

Other times usually go something like. "ahhh!" "s##t that was close" "ouch" and general "why am I doing this to myself" as I'm struggling up a hill


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Great thread. Some of us are much more scattered than others.

Ideally i'd be in some kind of meditative zone while cranking away, perfectly at peace with my burning muscles, breathing and pedal strokes.

Usually i'm the opposite, with a dozen random things in my head. I'm with the others here, though; downhill i'm much more focused.

Occasionally i'll count to keep a nice cadence with my pedalling (to a hundred and then over and over). It's kind of silly but it really helps me stay with my ride.

This all relates to the the long grinds and generally somewhat boring local riding I have. Technical riding or new territory keeps my attention much better!


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm trying so hard...how could my wife fall asleep :-( ;-)


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

One of the routes I take I am in granny gear for an hour and a half. I say to myself quite often that "You are supposed to be enjoying this."


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I think how much I miss my Honda 

View attachment 947350


----------



## Lightyear (Dec 17, 2014)

I generally think about all the tips I'm going to make at the bar that night telling tourist what I did before work today. Oh and also why god did I pick this route today.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

BigVaz said:


> My only thought is 'pain is temporary'...
> 
> I always push myself because I know after sitting at home a hour after a ride I'd be pissed if I didn't push myself.


^^^
One of my biggest "keep going you idiot" thoughts is being afraid I'm not working hard enough. If I finish a tough climb and I have any energy left I feel a bit disappointed cause I should have likely gone harder.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just keep telling myself on the hard climbs for me.. Its better to ride up than walk.. Its better to ride up than walk.. Oh yeah and the girl with the nice red shorts I passed earlier running.. Yeah


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I usually push hard to not walk on climbs but usually I think I'm going to die. That's the hard spot to push for me. 

I rode up a 6 mile climb with a friend who had a granny gear and was stuck using 30/36 while he just spun away. I just refused to walk unless he did after awhile I stopped worrying about the climb. Once we made the climb nothing bothered me the rest of the day though.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

"Pedal Daddy Pedal!"

...runs through my head when I need to dig deep.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

On Sunday, a friend and I were pedaling up a trail which was probably a good 3 miles up. We started talking about football and the 49ers. We're both fans and hate Colin Kaepernick. We were venting and just getting so upset. By the time we knew it, we were done with the climb.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

If I'm having a good day on the bike, I really don't think about anything. I just sort of clear my head, the same way I used to when motorcycling. I usually just enjoy the scenery when I get a chance, or focus on what's ahead. 

If I'm struggling that day though, I tend to do the worst possible things. I think about how much I'm hurting, who's dumbass idea (usually mine) it was to come and do this anyway, and who the hell sucked up all the fvcking oxygen out of the air before I got here?


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

When I’m riding solo, during the “grind” part of climbs, I tend to analyze a current issue, stringing together some of my most lucid thoughts on the subject. It always surprises me how much better I can logically explain something in my head when I’m riding - makes me wish I could record my thoughts somehow.

When the “grunts” come along, all my thoughts suddenly vanish...My mind quietly slips right into the moment, and I’m usually cresting the top before I know it.

I absolutely love this about climbing.


----------



## Georgia_Rider (May 6, 2014)

I think about how when I'm not able to ride how much I enjoy riding. What I mean to say is I remind myself just how much I miss riding when it's too wet out or when work gets in the way.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

"I shouldn't have eaten all those hamburgers over the winter."

SRSLY


----------



## 08bigsur (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe I didn't crash back there.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

*Newbe comments*

"What made you think you could shift up here!!!!!!!!!"

"My goodness, riding downhill is as hard as riding uphill!!!!"

"Oh good, I'm back to where I turned around last time."


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

"This is why you're here, Kevin."


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I always wish I was lighter.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

What goes up...must come down.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm sure that leaf rubbing on my rear wheel will fall out any minute now...I wonder if it's slowing me down...no, just making noise...I'm certainly not going to stop to remove it...geez that's one tough leaf...any minute now...


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Thinking of my next post on mtbr.com of course...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

When I'm "pushing hard", I usually think to myself...

_"Maybe I should get back on the bike now"_

That happened right about here ("X") on today's ride.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mabrodis said:


> What do you think of when you're trying to push hard on the bike?
> 
> I know road riding is more of a 'put your head down and pedal' type of activity but even with mountain biking there are always sections of trails and roads that are boring and you are just grinding out miles with no adrenaline.
> 
> ...


"I must be the worst mountain biker. I'm so slow. Where's the fun in this?"


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> "I must be the worst mountain biker. I'm so slow. Where's the fun in this?"


Ride your bike for what makes it fun to you.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

All the above. Thank you.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

dirtrider76 said:


> Ride your bike for what makes it fun to you.


That's what I do. I like steep hills. I gain elevation and get to go downhill. Some hills just get to me sometimes.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

push HARDER, DO NOT give in....breathe... yup thats it


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

I think about Chuck Mangione.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I set goals using features like a tree, shade, the top of a hill, etc. I hate walking, so I tell myself if I've done it before, I can do it again. Pushing a 1 X 10 32T 11-36, so no more bail-out gear. It's funny what you can get used to when you have no choice! Lastly, I try to push my breathing low in my torso, and focus on controlling my breathing. Now I enjoy climbing as much as descending.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I think that I am having so much fun, that it has to be illegal somewhere.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> I think that I am having so much fun, that it has to be illegal somewhere.


Yeah. In North Korea and Iran probably.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Crushing someone's soul that is ahead of me on the Strava segment I am riding.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

TiGeo said:


> Crushing someone's soul that is ahead of me on the Strava segment I am riding.


While you are doing a "slow cruise with the kids" Strava ride.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

One of two things;

1) If I fall over and pass out here, will someone find me and not just steal my bike...

2) Where to direct the vomit so I don't cover myself or bike...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

mtnbikej said:


> While you are doing a "slow cruise with the kids" Strava ride.


hahahahahah you got it!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

- When will this climb be over
- Is that dude in front on drugs
- I have been sleeping too much
- Why am i doing this to myself
- I should have gone to the beach
- I am so thirsty but I cant drink now cause I will suffocate


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

If it's not a technical trail, or anything I usually have music on, DJ Mixes, Sasha, Digweed, Gui Boratto, Maceo Plex etc. . .


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

When I am TRULY pushing hard, there are but two thoughts in my head:

1. Don't hit that tree.
2. Don't hit that rock.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually think "I should choose something less steep next time. I want to ride my bike, not push it."

On a serious note, 
if going hard uphill, I'm usually thinking "Damn I'm suffering. Why did I think this was fun earlier? I should slow down. I'm not training. I should enjoy this more."
if going hard downhill, I'm usually thinking "You're one slight miscalculation from a trip to the ER. Is what you're doing a smart plan?"


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on what trail you're on...


mtnbikej said:


> I think that I am having so much fun, that it has to be illegal somewhere.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

ARandomBiker said:


> I'm usually thinking "You're one slight miscalculation from a trip to the ER. Is what you're doing a smart plan?"


So true. It's kind of amazing to think about how much is going on in milliseconds as we make small adjustments, all the while on the edge of losing it during spirited riding.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Being, in-control while being out-of-control... makes it so-o-o fun!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

"Don't crash, Don't crash, Don't crash, Don't crash "......."oh crap this is gonna hurt"


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Shark said:


> "Don't crash, Don't crash, Don't crash, Don't crash "......."oh crap this is gonna hurt"


Hahah.....yes

"Look where you want to go...look where you want to go...don't look over there...stop thinking about looking over there...nevermind that noise it was nothing...if you look over there you'll hit something...damnit you idiot you looked over there..."


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

mabrodis said:


> Hahah.....yes
> 
> "Look where you want to go...look where you want to go...don't look over there...stop thinking about looking over there...nevermind that noise it was nothing...if you look over there you'll hit something...damnit you idiot you looked over there..."


 I looked over there this morning... icing my wounds right now. Dam rock!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

I love reading all these comments. Too funny. 

I usually think "how am I already in granny?!?"


----------



## Winno (Jan 26, 2004)

I can do this, I can do this, I can do this. 
This hill will NOT beat me.


----------



## Mrjackthepoodle (Dec 30, 2014)

I love dirt, lets get dirtier, mmmm mud. I love air, wheres the next damn drop or jump. Alright, its getting hairy, if I crash whats and where is the best way to land and roll. Ugh I didn't crash, I'm the ****, now Im having even more fun, go faster. 
F-king hill... 
Scatter in a few "If I die riding my wife is gonna kill me"
To the op's question about those long bouts of trail that are less intense and more like cycling, I listen to books on tape so I push a button and switch over to whatever book I'm listening to at the time, which is great because I never get bored and don't have to think. I love me some books on tape.


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

All kinds of stuff, then I almost wipe out and that clears my mind.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

"Is this pain so severe that I need to stop right now? No? Then keep going"

repeat

"Is there a valid reason you can not go faster right now? No? Then go faster"

repeat


----------



## djrez4 (Apr 6, 2012)

Redmon said:


> If I am grinding it out and Im tired I think about hammering the 6 feet of trail in front of me, and then the next 6, and then the next 6.....`


Pretty much this, except it's "up to that tree....up to that bush....up to that rock."

Boobs are distracting.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a tendency to talk sh*t to myself when the going gets tough.

"You are already tired? What a piece of lazy untalented human excrement you are"

"Don't you dare drop into the granny you f*ckin p*ssy. You should be ashamed of even considering it"


etc...

shaming and insulting myself seems to be a good motivator lol


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

-Will my toes get cold?
-Do I have enough pressure in my front tire?
-Do I have an "Ice Beard"?


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

"I need a smaller granny gear."

"How small a granny gear can I get to go in there?"

"My granny gear needs a granny gear, wonder if I can find one of the old "mountain tamers".


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Bobby12many said:


> I have a tendency to talk sh*t to myself when the going gets tough.
> 
> "You are already tired? What a piece of lazy untalented human excrement you are"
> 
> ...


That is awesome, I'm going to have to start shaming myself to get more motivation


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

SlimL said:


> ...I am still new enough at this that if it is a technical section I still have to think about riding. It will be nice when I don't have to think about anything just feel the ride....


That _would_ be nice. I have only been mountain biking a bit over 20 years and it doesn't work that way for me yet.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

What's the hurry?


----------



## T and S (Nov 19, 2012)

Porn

Wife and I ride together and she's always making porn noise.
Just happy no one is behind her when I look back. Lol


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

I just think to myself "would you prefer to be at work right now?"

Legs always seem to feel better after.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Sammiches


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Salt N Pepa


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

bobby12many said:


> i have a tendency to sh*t myself when the going gets tough.
> 
> "you already crapped? What a impatient piece of lazy untalented human excrement you are"
> 
> "don't you dare run down my legs before i get back to the truck. You should be ashamed of even considering it"


fixt.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

pushing harder.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I growl,, 

and If I'm really really pushing at max Q, Standing on the pedals I often fart.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't give up!!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Usually have some heavy metal going through my head. Old-school thrashy stuff like Slayer, Megadeth, Testament, Exodus, Venom, Cryptic Slaughter....stuff that would keep my legs going and the adrenalin going


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Sometimes I groan a bit but mostly I have this Mike Tyson voice in my head saying don't be a b#*ch and other colorful quotes.


----------



## two more wheels (Mar 10, 2015)

I think about how this ride burns off the gluttonous meal I ate the day before.


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

Livewire88 said:


> I just think to myself "would you prefer to be at work right now?"
> 
> Legs always seem to feel better after.


^^This^^


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

T and S said:


> Porn
> 
> Wife and I ride together and she's always making porn noise.
> Just happy no one is behind her when I look back. Lol


I'm in the same boat when I'm tennis with my significant other. She grunts and moans like a porn star. I told her to stop but she said she can't help it, so I just do my over exaggerated porn star moans when I hit the tennis ball and throw in a few "oh yeahs" in there. She starts cracking up to where she can't even play. I beat her every time.


----------

